# Not going to make it :(



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 22, 2018)

5 minutes left and I still need 6 winter butterflies to get Rover's rocking chair, which is the one I wanted most. I'm so sad..


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm sorry 
This event wasn't a fair one in my opinion.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m so sorry for you. I just had the kindest help and at the very last minute I mean the actual very last minute I managed to catch the last three I needed to finish because of a sudden very generous donation. And I used all of my leaf tickets, bought some leaf tickets with real money and used most of my flower food. I wish I could have had just another couple of minutes to give some away to people like you. Because it’s so sad and unfair.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 22, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> I'm sorry
> This event wasn't a fair one in my opinion.



Agreed. I didn't know that the catch rate was going to be so terrible so I even started the event late by 2 days.. Now I'm kicking myself. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angel-Rae said:


> I’m so sorry for you. I just had the kindest help and at the very last minute I mean the actual very last minute I managed to catch the last three I needed to finish because of a sudden very generous donation. And I used all of my leaf tickets, bought some leaf tickets with real money and used most of my flower food. I wish I could have had just another couple of minutes to give some away to people like you. Because it’s so sad and unfair.



Yeah, it really helps if people donate. I tried to donate all of mine but not a lot of people were giving back except for a few. I don't blame them, of course. I think everyone made agreements with other people to donate to each other, and I didn't make any such arrangements so it's a little bit my fault. I hope Nintendo makes it more fair next time. I also didn't know that it was 10 leaf tickets per butterfly to guarantee a catch with Lloid so I just thought I could use 10 leaf tickets to catch the whole batch at the very end since I was so so close.. So I was pretty shocked when I found out I would need 160 to catch them all. That's INSANE. If it was based on an individual basis, then the cost should only be around 1 or 2 leaf tickets... I'm so sorry you were forced to spend money


----------

